
Show HN: Encouraging STEM Using Advanced Math in Music - nfixx
http://genius.com/Nemesis-fixx-do-the-math-lyrics
======
ivan_ah
I like. It would have been better if the math topics made more sense, so each
stanza would tell a story rather than just name drop.

On the other hand the production quality is awesome, beat is good, and voice
is good. It sounded like a professional rap song.

@nfixx get in touch by email if you would like to collaborate on lyrics. I
have lots of ideas for math topics.

~~~
nfixx
Thanks for that feedback!

Yep, using story-like approach would have given more meaning to the song, but
one of the original motivations for this was to put enough references to math
concepts in the lyrics, in a way that would encourage the curious listener to
dig them up, and perhaps start to either relate with or love math.

This song is part of a bigger attempt at using the creative arts to expose our
African youth to STEM disciplines, and to make the science and math more
appealing to a population that's really greatly lagging behind compared to the
rest of the world.

You might find this other similar project even more interesting:
[http://genius.com/Nemesis-fixx-the-3lite-hackx0rs-
lyrics](http://genius.com/Nemesis-fixx-the-3lite-hackx0rs-lyrics)

It's a song introducing important concepts of Information Security to
listeners, via a story of an African hacker that's in battle with an NSA crew.
It's more story-like.

Yes, I'd love to write more music like this, and so will get in touch to get
ideas and feedback on how to get even better.

Thanks.

------
nfixx
nfixx here.

To those who like this way of using music to popularize and celebrate
mathematics, perhaps the other related project might even be more appealing:
The Elite Hackers : [http://genius.com/Nemesis-fixx-the-3lite-hackx0rs-
lyrics](http://genius.com/Nemesis-fixx-the-3lite-hackx0rs-lyrics)

As I've commented elsewhere, this other song is meant to expose people to the
concepts of Information Security (a very important topic in our culture and
world today). It is a story of an African hacker that wakes up in the night,
to find his servers under attack by the NSA. The song traces the battle that
then proceeds, and in the process, drops many references to some of the real-
world concepts encountered in real hacking and info-sec.

I hope these sort of music projects don't just entertain nerds and geeks, but
introduce STEM concepts to a wider audience, using media such as rap music,
that many youth can readily relate to, and perhaps even give more attention to
than long essays and books - the attention spans of the young are getting
worse, and so using such approaches as music to educate might make more sense
for some scenarios.

------
zengid
I was hoping this would be using advanced math to MAKE music.

~~~
tpeo
Check out Dmitri Tymoczko's "Geometry of Music".

[https://www.amazon.com/Geometry-Music-Counterpoint-
Extended-...](https://www.amazon.com/Geometry-Music-Counterpoint-Extended-
Practice/dp/0195336674)

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NnvynOyZI-Q](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NnvynOyZI-Q)

~~~
zengid
Watching now. Thank you!

------
johncole
>>In this song, the emcee articulates and presents math from various,
relatively advanced perspectives, while using the context of a nerdy professor
giving advise to an embattled Mathematics Major student who must finish his
assignments soon, and practice harder.

